# My new gargoyle geckos.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SO. Most people know by now that I have a hefty collection of crested geckos (Rhacodactylus ciliatus). I have near 30 of them. Well, when I was in Montreal back in October I bought my first gargoyle gecko (Rhacodactylus auriculatus), a cousin of the crested gecko. Tonight I acquired a breeding pair from a local reptile breeder who has decided to sell off their gargoyle geckos to make space for other projects. So I felt the need to share a couple of pics...

The female:









The male:









They will start breeding for me in the spring when the temps go back up.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Great catch! Look at those eyes...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking Garg. What kind of habitat are they currently living in?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

the new gargoyles look awesome!! congrats.
any knob tail geckos for you in the future??


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice pickup Mettle









i used to have a male and female fat-tailed gecko when i was 10, i tried to get them to mate, but was very unsuccessful (the female ended up killing the male)
best of luck to you, and hopefully we can see some pups


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice little critters. do you plan on breeding them?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice addition mettle


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

they look really healthy, now i wanna get one


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hands down my fav of all the geckos you've posted. Very cool!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.

These are really fun geckos. They're super calm and not nearly as jumpy as the crested geckos. I wasn't sure if I wanted to get them at first but then decided that yes, yes I did. Haha.



sapir said:


> the new gargoyles look awesome!! congrats.
> any knob tail geckos for you in the future??


I know someone that breeds/sells the knob tails. They're neat. But I'm not immediately interested in them.

I think I would like to expand my assortment of _Rhacodactylus_ geckos, mainly, before I look at too much else. There's only a slim assortment of breeders in Canada though so I may have to go down to the USA to get some diversification in bloodlines.


----------

